# Putting the engine back together



## rlp4 (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a yanmar 1100, pulled the head this weekend to replace the head gasket. Does anyone know if when I put it back together, whether or not I need to use a gasket compound or sealer. Or do I just clean the surfaces and assemble? It looks like there was a reddish substance used previously.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

rlp4,

When I have studs protruding from the block I don't use anything on cylinder head gaskets for my yanmars. Just clean surfaces and your good to go.

Regards, Mark


----------



## rlp4 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Mark: Thanks for the info, I'll give it a go without.

rlp4


----------

